# Transit visa for Malaysia entry



## nageshwar411 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

Currently i am on a buisness trip to US (Los Angeles) till May first week. I got I-94 for 6 months to stay in LA. I will go back to my country (India) by May 5th or 6th by Malaysian airlines . My returns tickets are booked, according to travel plan we will have to wait 10 hrs in malaysia Kulalampur to catch connecting flight to india. I woud like go around Kaulampur during 10 hours halt. Can i get the transit visa to go out kaulalmpur airport? can i apply malaysian transit visa in US, los angeles? 
Where should i apply for it? Please let me know the procedure to get transit visa for malaysia. Thanks you.
-Nag


----------

